# Zugverlegung am Fanes V3.0



## 100 Oktan (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo Fanes Fahrer!

An der V3.0 Fanes wurde die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr im Vergleich zum V2.0 geändert.

Beim V3.0 ist es nun so angedacht, dass man die Bremsleitung und die Bowdenzüge des Piniongetriebes bzw. des Schaltwerks und Umwerfers unter dem Quersteg der Dämpferaufnahme verlegt.

Das finde ich suboptimal. Man kann so die Bremse, Schaltung oder Getriebe nicht vom Rahmen entfernen ohne die Leitung/Kabel zu öffnen.

Jetzt die Frage an Euch:
Ist genügend Platz um die Kabel von Schaltung oder Getriebe bzw. Bremsleitung oberhalb des Querstegs der Dämpferaufnahme zu verlegen?

Ein paar Fahrer haben das schon gemacht. Z.B. M8184 oder Nidhoeggr.

Bei Nidhoeggr im Fotoalbum sieht man auch ein Detailfoto mit Vivid Dämpfer.

@ Nidhoeggr: Ist der Dämpfer auf Anschlag eingefedert?


Beim Pinion Modell ist die untere Zugbefestigungsschraube am Unterrohr näher an der Dämpferaufnahme.
Können die Getriebezüge und die Bremsleitung oberhalb des Querstegs der Dämpferaufnahme verlegt werden?
Kann der Dämpfer dann noch kollisionsfrei einfedern?
Können die Kabel noch in der unteren Zugbefestigungsschraube geklemmt werden?



Danke Euch.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo 100 Oktan,

Ich hatte mir ein Komplettbike bestellt und wie du ja schon gesehen hast war bei mir die Bremsleitung oberhalb des Stegs verlegt. Also dürfte das auch von Alutech so vorgesehen sein. Auf meinem Bild ist der Dämpfer voll eingefedert und es kommt zu keiner Berührung der Leitung.

Ob man da jetzt alle Leitungen drüberlegen kann, kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen, aber rein optisch müsste es passen meiner Meinung nach, aber da hilft wohl nur probieren um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mal ziemlich viele Bilder in mein Album hochgeladen.
Ich hoffe sie helden dir


----------



## 100 Oktan (5. Februar 2013)

@M8184:
Vielen Dank für die Bilder.


Vom Platz her sollten die beiden Bowdenzüge des Piniongetriebes auch noch oberhalb der Stege Platz haben.

Was jedoch bei der hydraulischen Bremsleitung kein Problem darstellt, könnte sich bei den Bowdenzügen als Funktionsnachteil herausstellen. Die Rede ist vom "Knick". Durch die recht scharfe Umlenkung von der Zugführung bis oberhalb der Stege ist ein etwas kleinerer Radius in der Leitung die Folge.

Zur optimierten Zugverlegung lasse ich mir noch was einfallen, wenn ich mein Bike habe. Werde Euch informieren.


----------



## M8184 (5. Februar 2013)

Da ich mein Getriebe früher oder später mal einschicken muss, weil es vom Rückruf betroffen ist, werde ich es danach dann evtl auch mal so versuchen


----------



## 100 Oktan (6. Februar 2013)

Da wäre ich dann natürlich an einer erneuten Fotodokumentation interessiert. Danke, schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## M8184 (2. März 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dann natürlich an einer erneuten Fotodokumentation interessiert. Danke, schon mal im Voraus.


 
Heute war es soweit, mein Getriebe kam von Pinion zurück (wie immer super Service!!), und ich habe es wieder montiert -> die Zugverlegung habe ich nun so wie du es geplant hast. Sieht soweit ganz gut aus, auch die Handkräfte sind nicht höher als bisher 

Hab wieder ein neues Album gemacht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57349


----------



## 100 Oktan (2. März 2013)

SUPER !!

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Fotodokumentation.


----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2013)

Für die Fanes-Besitzer mit Kettenschaltung: Ich habe jetzt auf die Befestigung des Schaltwerkzugs unter am Tretlager verzichtet, da er dort beim Einfedern stark schleift. Mein Schaltzug war nach ca. 7 Monaten stark durch gescheuert. Jetzt habe ich einfach Schaltwer- und Umwerferzug unterhalb des Tretlagers miteinander verbunden (Kabelbinder). Damit wird der Schaltwerkzug vor Ausflügen in die Kettenblätter bewahrt, ob es jedoch Problem mit "Hängenbleiben" gibt, wird sich zeigen müssen. Wenn dem so sein sollte, wird der Schaltwerzug vielleicht doch oberhalb der Kettenstrebe geführt. Kommt Zeit, kommt Ra"d"


----------



## Rad-ab (3. März 2013)

M8184 schrieb:


> Heute war es soweit, mein Getriebe kam von Pinion zurück (wie immer super Service!!), und ich habe es wieder montiert -> die Zugverlegung habe ich nun so wie du es geplant hast. Sieht soweit ganz gut aus, auch die Handkräfte sind nicht höher als bisher
> 
> Hab wieder ein neues Album gemacht:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57349



Hi, da ich auch überlege mir ne Fanes (auch mit Pinion Getriebe) zuzulegen,
warum wollt/habt Ihr die Züge wie auf den Fotos zu sehen gelegt?
Ich überlege eher die Bremsleitung auch "untenrum" also plan auf dem Unterrohr zu verlegen und nicht oben rum.
Verstehe auch nicht warum Alutech das "oben rum" verlegt.
Bei mir wird dann sowieso als erstes die original Bremse runter geworfen
und durch eine Hope ersetzt. 
Und da da eh die Leitung gekürzt werden muss kann man sie auch gleich unten durch die Aufnahme schieben?! 
Oder übersehe ich da was?)

P.S. Falls es nicht klar geworden ist:
Es geht mir nur um die Stelle an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## M8184 (3. März 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Hi, da ich auch überlege mir ne Fanes (auch mit Pinion Getriebe) zuzulegen,
> warum wollt/habt Ihr die Züge wie auf den Fotos zu sehen gelegt?
> Ich überlege eher die Bremsleitung auch "untenrum" also plan auf dem Unterrohr zu verlegen und nicht oben rum.
> Verstehe auch nicht warum Alutech das "oben rum" verlegt.
> ...



Ganz einfach, wenn man unten rum legt, muss man die Leitung bzw die Züge lösen um die bremse bzw das Getriebe zu demontieren. Wenn sie oben rum gehen muss man nur den Dämpfer lösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100 Oktan (4. März 2013)

So ist es!


----------



## Rad-ab (4. März 2013)

ok, danke euch.
dann steht dem ja nichts im Weg es "schön" zu verlegen


----------

